# Police Crackd Down On Bay State Residents With N.H. License Plates



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Some Could Be Charged With Insurance Fraud_

*BOSTON -- *You could call them the criminals next door. For years, some Massachusetts residents have been getting away with registering their cars over the border in New Hampshire.

NewsCenter 5's Kelley Tuthill found out that's all changing. There's an aggressive new push to catch drivers.

Team 5 investigates went along as police looked for the owners of cars with New Hampshire plates that are spotted repeatedly in front of homes in Lawrence, Mass.

One driver admitted that he registered in New Hampshire to save $1,200 a year on car insurance. He also avoids paying excise tax.

"Our city is losing on excise tax. We rely on the money. The revenue that comes in -- we know there is never enough revenue, and these people aren't paying it. Nothing burns people more than that," Lawrence Police Department Chief John Romero said.

It isn't just happening in Lawrence. Team 5 has learned other communities are cracking down on cheaters.

In Lowell, Mass., police have issued 165 citations to illegally registered vehicles so far this year. In Methuen, Mass., cops are tracking 60 to 100 cars at any given time, and in Haverhill, Mass., police started a tip line two weeks ago and have already received 130 calls.

"I have a problem with my neighbor who has two cars registered to New Hampshire" one resident said when calling in to the tip line.

Now, the Registry of Motor Vehicles is stepping up its involvement.

"Everything from revoking the right to operate, which means that if that person is pulled over for any reason, they can be jailed. Their car can be towed and confiscated at that time. That is a good penalty, but we are talking all the way up to being prosecuted for the crime of insurance fraud," Registrar Anne Collins said.

It's not just a $500 fine or losing your license. Team 5 has learned that for the first time, police are charging drivers with a felony, which could land them behind bars for five years.

"If I register my car illegally in New Hampshire, and I'm in an accident and I make a claim as a result of that accident, that's insurance fraud," Haverhill Police Department Chief Alan DeNaro said.

Methuen and Lawrence have already charged two drivers, and Haverhill said that they've assigned a detective to review thousands of accident reports. Last year, 600 involved New Hampshire plates. If the addresses are not legitimate, the drivers could be charged with fraud.

Police officers said that the message is clear: This crime clearly does not pay.

"People are trying to save money, foolishly. It's a very shortsighted approach because to save $400 or $500 on insurance and to risk a felony, insurance fraud, I think that it's going to cost you in the long run. It could cost you considerably," DeNaro said.

*Tip Line:* 800-I Pay Tax

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

Hate those that have a MA License but a NH Reg. They all have the same excuse...."But I spend half my time in NH and half my time in MA."


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

I like it when a business with a 978 phone number on the side of the truck has NH plates.

Then they will tell you that they do most of their business up there....

The only way to bag them would be to stalk them!


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Its all about stalk and hook.. :mrgreen:


----------

